# LPG Near Sarlat



## Kontiki (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anybody know of any places with LPG near to Sarlat, we are ok for now but probably don't have enough gas to last for our stay here. The Avia one we were going to use is closed & can't find any other places near by.


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry forgot to mention I'd already tried mylpg, that one is about 26 kms away, hoping for something a bit closer. I also always look on street view to see if there is actually a filling place where it says. Might see how we last out before heading that way thanks.


----------



## TJBi (Aug 9, 2017)

Kontiki said:


> Does anybody know of any places with LPG near to Sarlat, we are ok for now but probably don't have enough gas to last for our stay here. The Avia one we were going to use is closed & can't find any other places near by.



I assume that you mean Sarlat-la-Canéda.
There are LPG stations at Terrasson-Lavilledieu and (as mentioned by *****) Gourdon.

Prix des carburants en France, site gouvernemental is a useful and very comprehensive website.  Just select the required fuel type and a _département_ number and when results are displayed opt for the map.  If near a _département_ boundary, as you are, try nearby _département_(s) as well as the one that you're in.

Tom


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes did mean Sarlat-la-Canéda, very useful site so added to favourites. Weather not good here again today so it looks like a trip to Gourdon, found an aire close by so might stay overnight. Have to be back to Sarlat for the weekend as meeting family over for a two week holiday. Hoping to stay on a small aire close to the campsite they are on. My fault with the gas as we passed a couple of places around Perigueux but didn't check if we could get any further south. Saralat seems to packed full of campers, seeing them parked all over the place, it looked like there wasn't any space in the aire. We stopped the night at the big L'eclerc it has bays marked out for 14 camping cars.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm not surprised that the Avia garage in Sarlat la Canada has closed down. I turned up there about three years ago to fill up my Gaslow system and the woman in charge refused to sell me any LPG on the grounds that they sell fuel for propulsion not cuisine!


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 10, 2017)

The LPG filling at Gourdon was fine, made the mistake of driving into the Lidl car park to get some shopping first but the car park is really tight, the Carrefour one was much easier. As to having a twin bottle system we have never had a problem getting gas before & this time was just down to bad planning. We very rarely stay long in any one place so refilling is n't a problem. We can last about 2 weeks on the refillable bottle & we have a 6Kg calorlite as a backup (only ever needed it once). We only needed 9 litres of gas when we filled so with the calorlite we could have lasted the 2 weeks we will be in Sarlat. I would prefer having a bigger fuel tank rather than carrying extra gas. The tank is only 60 litres so range seems to be about 320-350 miles.

Nice free aire here as well so off for a hike into the town.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 10, 2017)

Kontiki said:


> The LPG filling at Gourdon was fine, made the mistake of driving into the Lidl car park to get some shopping first but the car park is really tight, the Carrefour one was much easier. As to having a twin bottle system we have never had a problem getting gas before & this time was just down to bad planning. We very rarely stay long in any one place so refilling is n't a problem. We can last about 2 weeks on the refillable bottle & we have a 6Kg calorlite as a backup (only ever needed it once). We only needed 9 litres of gas when we filled so with the calorlite we could have lasted the 2 weeks we will be in Sarlat. I would prefer having a bigger fuel tank rather than carrying extra gas. The tank is only 60 litres so range seems to be about 320-350 miles.
> 
> Nice free aire here as well so off for a hike into the town.



gourdon is nice . we used to stop half way up the hill and by a lake . used to some real big fish swimming around in it . 
mind we used to do sarlat then gageac la roque,again nice there ,then on to gourdon . 
just drive slowly enjoy the scenery and visit as many places as you can . 
what you need is 1500mls fuel tanks . mind in many m,homes it could be 3000 mls . 
mind it does way 400 plus kg .


----------



## vwalan (Aug 10, 2017)

ebay . buy an adaptor . sorted . 
but far better not use calor there are other bottles . 
even better if you can carry 19kg bottles .


----------



## Kontiki (Aug 20, 2017)

Our Swift Escape gas locker an take 2 X 11kg bottles (about time Swift fitted a decent sized gas locker), any combination of bottles is going to have advantages & did advantages. Our set up is a 11kg Alugas + a 6kg calor lite. We have never run out of gas & the only time I emptied the calor bottle was when I found out it was recalled so got a cross full replacement. On this occasion I was surfing online the safe side on filling up with lgp, we could have probably lasted out til we moved on but over the last 10 years using 1 refillable + 1  calor we have never run out, even in Spain where the gas filling stations used to be very sparse.
One of the reasons I used to carry the calor lite bottle was to run the Card BBQ, as we now have a gas point to plug in the calor bottle is pretty much redundant but as I have it I might as well carry it as a spare.


----------

